# Related to my haunt



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, here's my disclaimer: Neither Darrel nor I have ever worked in the construction industry, so to those of you who have, we know some of the things in these pictures are not to code. This is our prop shop, not a dwelling.

Now that that is out of the way, I'm sure some of the people on here are tired of hearing me talk about our prop shop without showing pictures. So, I took a few tonight during the course of our working on another section of wall.

The shop is built completely out of scavenged lumber. It is 19' 9 3/4 inches by 16' 6 inches. The roof will be roughly 10 feet high. Right now the floor is dirt, but we plan to cement it in the future.










That post is a 4x6 that is 12 feet long. Only 10 feet more or less, sticks out of the ground. The rest is encased in two bags of concrete.










We plan to have those worktables go all the way around the inside wall, except for two small places, one for a door to the compressor room, the other will be a loft for foam and plywood storage.









Another angle from outside through the frame work.









In the left edge of this shot, you can see our SUPER STURDY doorway frame. We'll be hanging two 4x8 doors built out of 2x4s and 1 inch plywood. We don't want thieves to be able to bust in through the doors.









These worktables are built directly into the walls, and are sturdy enough to hold a 6'3" 255lb man with out budging.

So there is our progress on the prop shop, so far. I will update this as we move forward. We plan to have it finished (or at least weatherproof) by mid-september. Keep in mind, we only get about three hours a night to work on it, due to conflicting work schedules. We're also building it with hammers and learning as we go, because neither of us seem to know anyone with a nail gun.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks very similar to "pole barn" construction. I have a 30' x 54' pole barn with a 14' ceiling that has withstood near torando force winds twice with no ill effects. Once you get it sheathed to keep the walls from racking, you'll be amazed at how sturdy it is - just don't skimp on the nails!

Looks awesome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We're going off of a pole barn as our idea, but we're planning on finishing out the inside so as to have ready access to electrical sockets, ample work/storage space, good lighting,etc. We're framing the inside walls, as well as a storage loft, and doing R&D on how to make one wall that swings out from the side to use as an awning or to back a trailer up to load large props on.


----------

